# Show promotional items? (stickers?)



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with getting stickers made up.

I play a lot of solo acoustic shows, usually opening for someone else... I get a lot of good feedback but I would like to get those people to remember me, and get them to my website which will notify them of more shows. So I need a hand finding a business that will help me in my promotional needs. I figure with stickers or buttons or something that have my name people will remember that nerdy looking white dude who played some music that they enjoyed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!:smile:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We've tried that sticker route and honestly there's really very few people who would put a bumber sticker on their cars or any place for that matter.

I'd suggest getting business cards and having a ready pen and paper to take email addresses to add to a mailing list that you can use for letting people know when and where your next gig is. Make sure you let them know why you are asking for their email addresses. I actually find a lot of people don't mind.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey thanks for the quick replies.

I am not actually looking to have someone necessarily stick a sticker to their car... or anything for that matter. I am just looking to give something away so when they go home and cant remember my name they pull this out and go "oh ya" then hopefully go online and check out more... you know what I mean?

basically I am just trying to build up a better fanbase.


----------

